
Show HN: Open-source Disqus alternative, with hot-reloading and guest commenting - smoo
https://demo.souradip.com/chat.html
======
smoo
I've been working on adding lots of features to Commento, a privacy-first FOSS
comments plugin that I'm using on my static-ly hosted blog.

I've submitted all my merge requests upstream, but in the meantime, here's a
list of features:

\- Privacy first, one click deploy to launch it on your own free heroku
instance (keep it alive all day long with kaffeine
([https://kaffeine.herokuapp.com/)](https://kaffeine.herokuapp.com/\)))

\- WebSocket functionality to get pushed when someone makes a new
comment/edits/delete and have it updated without needing to reload the page. I
was particularly happy with integrating a DOM-diffing technique (morphdom)
into the comment update function :)

\- 11KB of javascript, perfect for keeping your website performance high

\- Anonymous comments can be enabled, and guests can optionally leave their
name to their comments without needing to register

\- Upvotes, downvotes, permalinks, nested replies

\- No adverts or any funny business

Source code:
[https://github.com/souramoo/commentoplusplus](https://github.com/souramoo/commentoplusplus)

------
wieghant
This is great. Clean. Simple. No nonsense. WebSockets is a cherry on top!

